# How do you lift a wood stove ?



## cmnash (Dec 23, 2010)

Any tricks to picking up and moving a 450 lb. stove several feet down a hallway and then onto a raised hearth pad without floor damage and sustaining back injuries ?

My Hearthstone Heritage has been sitting in the hallway (out of the delivery crate) for 2 weeks and I plan to move it Friday. I have a couple of guys standing by and a 600 lb. rated hand cart but it's not made for a bulky object. 

I though of placing several round posts or even limbs under it, then rolling it into position; kind of how the Egyptians built the pyramids.

Maybe its a dumb question but I don't want to damage the stove's undercarriage or its enamel finish. This thing was expensive......

I do have a 6 ton floor jack, which might come in handy if it pins some unfortunate helper to the floor.

Thanks guys.


----------



## mtcates (Dec 23, 2010)

My stove was a few pounds heavier than yours and I got 4 guys to just carry it to the hearth.


----------



## SpeakEasy (Dec 23, 2010)

STRAPS.  Two straps, one under the front and the other under the back - running side-to-side. Then, four guys (one on each end of each strap), and just carry the beast into position. Piece-'o-cake!

-Speak


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 23, 2010)

remove the door and the fire brick and it may be alot lighter.


----------



## burntime (Dec 23, 2010)

2 guys to walk it in.  Yep its heavy but you do not move it every day...


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Dec 23, 2010)

hand truck/ or lift it or dolly. many ways. i know the pads you put furniture on to work good if you put one under each leg then you can just slide it. that one might not be good with a wood floor though. those straps do work awesome though. im an hvac guy and we remove an install lots of boilers and we do use pvc pipe to role it on. use to lengths role it then move next piece to before other one falls off. also plenty of man power obvisouly is the best of course.


----------



## begreen (Dec 23, 2010)

I like the idea of straps, but let the hand truck do the work. Sidle the stove onto a piece of slightly larger plywood, then slip the handtruck foot under the plywood. Put some padding between the stove body and the cart. Then take a couple ratchet straps and strap the stove snugly to the hand truck. After this prep, moving it is a piece of cake.


----------



## Eaglecraft (Dec 23, 2010)

I had to confront the same issue moving a 550 lb. Clydesdale into my house and onto a hearth raised 12 inches high off a hardwood floor. I had the help of 3 big guys and myself and the use of an "Lectric" truck. First I placed kraft paper over the hardwood floor that the stove would need to roll over. (Mind you I had just refinished our red oak floors and didn't want to damage them.) I then placed 1/2 inch plywood over the kraft paper. Because the hearth wasn't wide enough to support the stove and easily complete the installation, I built a rectanglar box using plywood and 2X4's and pushed the box against the hearth. Then using two sheets of 3/4 inch plywood, I made a ramp from the floor to the box. Then we strapped the stove to the "Lectric" truck and wheeled the stove from my trailer (where it was delivered) into my house, onto and up the plywood ramp and onto the box. From the box, it was just a matter of pushing the insert into the fireplace opening.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 23, 2010)

hard aground said:
			
		

> Any tricks to picking up and moving a 450 lb. stove several feet down a hallway and then onto a raised hearth pad without floor damage and sustaining back injuries ?
> 
> My Hearthstone Heritage has been sitting in the hallway (out of the delivery crate) for 2 weeks and I plan to move it Friday. I have a couple of guys standing by and a 600 lb. rated hand cart but it's not made for a bulky object.
> 
> ...




I just installed the Heritage. Moving it involved a lot of cursing, straps, cursing, lifting, cursing, a dolly with wheels, and some more cursing.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Dec 23, 2010)

Appliance dolly, with the straps and pads. That gets it into position. Then the straps under the stove with manly men to grad hold and lift it onto the hearth. Back straight, lift with your legs= DUN-done. or find a "escalara". that thing is just plain cool.


----------



## Kankujoe (Dec 23, 2010)

I used a furniture dolly to move & install my Englander NC-30. It was a real bear to move around. I dread moving it again next spring/summer when I build a hearth around it! It wasn't as bad as moving my 800lb safe a few months before. Still trying to decide what my final hearth install will be like, I think I'd like to raise it up above 10-12 inches. Right now it's sitting on a double thickness of cement board (hardie - wonder) until I decide on my hearth build. Hopefully I'll have the help of a few friends to lift it next time. Good luck on your install!


----------



## fraxinus (Dec 23, 2010)

As long as the platform will fit between the legs, a piano dolly is the best way I ever found to move a stove. Four wheels on the ground, no lifting at all, keeps the center of gravity low, no need for straps, etc.


----------



## pen (Dec 23, 2010)

I would put carpet or cardboard down, then slide my floor jack under it and go to town.  If you don't have or can't borrow a floor jack, I find I can get 3 buddies around in no time w/ a 30 wacker of beer and some chops.

pen


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Dec 23, 2010)

Use a dolly, absolutely.

~Rose


----------



## tcassavaugh (Dec 23, 2010)

I've always used a hand truck and ratchet straps. use a 2 x 4 under the legs then the truck lip under the 2 x 4 to pick it up/back after strappng it. find the ballance point and you are good to go. course moving it onto the hearth might be a pain in the back.

cass


----------



## forvols (Dec 23, 2010)

Install in my basement I used a 2ton engine hoist and straps. Not your situation though. I vote for the dolly and straps....and couple bruts to help, feed em some pizza and beer afterwards during your break-in fire(s).

Tony


----------



## Ellis (Dec 23, 2010)

I just installed my 600# fireplace insert last weekend with two of us.  Hand cart to the front door, dolly in the door to the fireplace and lightweight sheet metal on the hearth to slide it in (then levered the stove up enough with a large screwdriver to get the sheet metal back out).  My help had to leave for a while, so I decided to try myself getting from dolly to hearth/fireplace - had no problem doing this alone.  Have fun and enjoy your new heat!


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Dec 23, 2010)

Our stove is a bit lighter, but we removed everything we could, then just the wife and I "walked" it across the house, and up onto the hearth with a ramp. A dolly was use to get it into the house, could have been used to get into position, but we didn't. Straps and padding worked with the dolly.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 23, 2010)

I put our stove on a piano dolly by myself! Two guys helped get it into the house and then uncrate it. Then they lifted it up onto the raised hearth while I made sure it did not tip. It all was fast and amazingly easy. We did remove the top lid, firebrick and firebox door before lifting it onto the hearth.

We used a little smaller dolly than this one:


----------



## tcassavaugh (Dec 23, 2010)

if you have to unload it from the truck, a good set of ramps is a must. i did my summet by myself with a hand truck and a set of ramps. Not fun, but can be done. Gravity makes you realize you are past the point of no return and all you can do is hope to have a semi controlled decent. 

A lot of good suggestions here. One other thing i have done is gone to Walmart and picked up some of those sliders/coasters and put them under the legs and just slide it (I've moved a lot of wood stoves) to where you want it. Works pretty good on both carpet and tile.

cass


----------



## Milton Findley (Dec 23, 2010)

I just finished a Hearthstone install too.  I watched as two big guys with a dolly and straps brought it in off the truck and placed it on my hearth.  They worked hard at it, but it went well enough even when they ran the dolly down the steps.  

Then, I wrote the check for the other half of the purchase price.  That was my trick for moving the monster.


----------



## cmnash (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks much for all the suggestions ! Glad to hear I'm not the only one that had to think this out.

I have about 24 hours to now formulate a plan. It sounds like straps, a few manly men, and a case of beer will move the whole house.  

Maybe its the wisdom of advancing age (turned 60 in Oct.) or something, but I find myself giving more thought to doing things smartly these days. 

Years ago I would have dragged the thing around and broke something or killed someone in the process.


----------



## shawneyboy (Dec 23, 2010)

Grunt, use straps, cuss, grunt, cuss, grunt, strain, grunt, cuss, allow time for the sore back to recover.


----------



## Jags (Dec 23, 2010)

The neighbor at the cabin had the same question.  I told him to grab one end and I will grab the other.  He is a big boy, and I'm just too stupid to know better.


----------



## RandyG (Dec 23, 2010)

My Fireview is still in the crate in the garage, still have moving ahead of me, not sure yet how its going to work, cross that bridge when we get there but WOW that is the heaviest thing I've ever seen for its size.......


----------



## joshlaugh (Dec 23, 2010)

For the install of my heritage, we took the front and side doors off first.  That reduced the weight by a bit.  I have hardwood floors and we put a large piece of cardboard down to avoid scratching the floors.  My installer had a battery operated dolly that the 3 of us used to maneuver it into place on the hearth, straps placed a role in this too..  Not easy but well worth it.


----------



## Propane Refugee (Dec 23, 2010)

Besides plywood, a rock bar, a whole bunch of cut up 2x4s, a mover's dolly, and one helper, I used a couple of 3/4" sheets of melamine.  The melamine surfaces made for some parts of the move where I could slide all 550 lbs with one hand.


----------



## Mad Tom (Dec 23, 2010)

I just removed off of it what I could then got a buddy to help. Squatted down grabbed near the legs and hefted her up. Had to carry about 30 feet. don't think I can do stuff like that much longer.


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 23, 2010)

When my stove was delivered (I think it weighs about 550lbs), I was wondering how the two guys were going to manage it. Had to carry the stove about 10 feet past the last point the dolly could go. Both young guys, one was jacked, the other was pretty weak looking. As expected, the jacked guy make pretty short work of getting his end up, while the other guy looked like a jock strap was about to projectile from his mouth. They did it though! Cheers!


----------



## cmnash (Dec 23, 2010)

NH_Wood, 

That's pretty funny. You mean he was "jacked" as in having used a large quantity of speed, cocaine, or other amphetamine ?

Or had a flair for Jack Daniels ?


----------



## Renovation (Dec 23, 2010)

hard aground said:
			
		

> I though of placing several round posts or even limbs under it, then rolling it into position; kind of how the Egyptians built the pyramids.



Folks have suggested a lot of good options for you.

Nothing wrong with Egyptology either.  Creep it along on rollers.  Works a charm.


----------



## woodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

on Three. Not one, two- lift. Exactly on three


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 24, 2010)

hard aground said:
			
		

> NH_Wood,
> 
> That's pretty funny. You mean he was "jacked" as in having used a large quantity of speed, cocaine, or other amphetamine ?
> 
> Or had a flair for Jack Daniels ?



'Jacked' as if having enough muscles to crumble me into a small ball and toss me in the stove. Cheers!


----------



## yooperdave (Dec 24, 2010)

shawneyboy said:
			
		

> Grunt, use straps, cuss, grunt, cuss, grunt, strain, grunt, cuss, allow time for the sore back to recover.


  i'm sure glad you got your spelling right and you didn't  have a deslexia attack! could've really been trouble...like the difference between a band of pygmies and a girls track team!!


----------



## burleymike (Dec 24, 2010)

I vote for rollers that works great for moving heavy stuff if you are not busted up like me.  I already have a hernia and my back is screwed as well so I spent the best $100 ever and hired a couple movers to do it for me, a lot cheaper than surgery.


----------



## Mr A (Nov 18, 2011)

I did this by myself with a 500 pound stove insert. Hand truck and straps to bring it in front of hearth. Pry up the corners with a 2' prybar. Stack boards under it until high enough, slide it in. Easy!


----------



## btuser (Nov 18, 2011)

Mr A said:
			
		

> I did this by myself with a 500 pound stove insert. Hand truck and straps to bring it in front of hearth. Stack boards under it until high enough, slide it in. Easy!



Oh boy, you're talking my language. If there's anything I hope to ever teach my daughter it is the simple fact that she can do WHATEVER she wants.  Including moving heavy objects.

I'm not physically gifted only average, but give me some time and I can do the work.  I've worked along side MEN, the kind of specimens that can move serious weight (the kind of body that will cast a shadow) and the only thing that let me survive was the grey matter between my ears. 2 years ago I pulled a 700 lb boiler off my truck and put it in place by myself no problem.  The mysteries of leverage started opening up to me about 20 years ago when I helped someone move a soapstone stove.  Showed up with nothing, but 20 minutes later we used broomsticks and plywood to roll it like an Egyptian obelisk.  That was before I worked for an old rigging expert.  He could move anything.  

Don't think marching band.  Think jazz.  It will float into place.


----------



## Jim Buckhorn (Nov 18, 2011)

Great thread!


----------



## project240 (Nov 18, 2011)

I moved our BK Princess into place on a 12" hearth with just the help of my gf and a dolly/ramp.  Really pretty simple as long as you plan ahead and take your time.


----------



## Mr A (Nov 19, 2011)

As all the suggestions suggest, it does take work!


----------



## Bigrhamr (Nov 19, 2011)

About a month ago I brought home a new BKK Ultra. The easy past was getting it from the pickup to the front porch with a forklift. I had a couple of buds lined up for the next day to move it inside. However, throughout the day every time I walked past it the Blaze King seemed to be mocking me so on to plan B. Collected a little 4 wheeled dolly, and a pile of various sized wood shims and blocks, plus 2 sheets of heavy cardboard for floor protectors. Just grab one side and tip it up then kick a wood block under, go to the other side and repeat as required. Once it was up high enough to roll the dolly underneath just reverse those steps until it's sitting on the dolly. So that got me about 10 feet across the porch to the next hurdle which was the 4" high door threshhold. I was planning a plywood ramp but after messing with it for  a few minutes it started looking like a good way to have the stove tip over on top of me, possibly scratching it  :sick:  So since with the height of the dolly the stove was now about floor height I just slide it off onto the inside floor one step at a time, carried the dolly around inside and repeated the steps of loading the stove on it. Then it was a quick trip across the house to the hearth pad, playing leapfrog with the cardboard sheets on the floor. Again just walked it one side at a time across the pad to it's spot and there it sits. When the helpers showed up the next day I had a fire going in it. Total time to move it in was about 90 minutes. No blood, sweat, broken bones, tweaked back or cursing required although it is still optional and may help.


----------



## woodmiser (Nov 19, 2011)

This guy does it by himself..


----------



## woodmiser (Nov 19, 2011)

Mr A said:
			
		

> I did this by myself with a 500 pound stove insert. Hand truck and straps to bring it in front of hearth. Pry up the corners with a 2' prybar. Stack boards under it until high enough, slide it in. Easy!



I use a similar method to get a tree out of a hole. Dig a circle around it. Break it loose. Lean it to one side and stuff dirt under it. Lean it to the other side. Stuff more dirt. Repeat until the tree is at ground level and the hole is filled!


----------



## bogydave (Nov 19, 2011)

When they delivered my stove, there were 2 young strong backs with a heavy duty dolly.
I asked them if "You boys strong enough to get it down into the basement"?.
They looked at each other & grinned. "No problem sir".
As they left, I said "Good job men". They just grinned & said, "No problem sir" 
Good young men, did themselves & their employer proud, 
I did have to slide it around a few inches to line it up to the pipe


----------



## toonces (Nov 20, 2011)

if i end up buying a wood stove i'll have to move it myself with my own help (unlucky friend!) so i plan on using a shoulder dolly system i got for moving a couple years ago. didn't move anything as heavy as a stove but getting my washer and dryer down from the second floor and into a basement was too easy.


----------



## rwhite (Nov 20, 2011)

For hardwood floors I use a strip of carpet and those teflon sliders. I swear you can slide  a house with those things.


----------



## Firecracker77 (Nov 20, 2011)

I set the Heritage down on an area rug.  Then, we wedged the handtruck underneath it and rolled it into place and slid it around to it's final resting place.  Removed the rug by lifting each end and pulling the rug out from underneath.


----------



## gmule (Nov 20, 2011)

Mr A said:
			
		

> I did this by myself with a 500 pound stove insert. Hand truck and straps to bring it in front of hearth. Pry up the corners with a 2' prybar. Stack boards under it until high enough, slide it in. Easy!



That is how my wife and I moved our stove the hearth I lifted each end and she placed the blocks.
It took us longer to round up the blocks then it did to raise the stove.


----------



## KP hear me roar (Jul 26, 2014)

Yay  I just did it - _by myself_ - used my car jack and scooted it on old towels. My floor is porcelain tile and the hearth height is just 4" but had to put it up on recently laid beautiful slate so extreme care was necessary. My stove is a Vermont Castings Resolute; weighs 425 lbs. I just went slow and methodical. 
Majorly high-fiving myself around the house though! I was so nervous but it went beautifully. 
To the person that posted about teaching their daughter that she can do WHATEVER she wants - yes she can!


----------



## 7acres (Jul 26, 2014)

SpeakEasy said:


> STRAPS.  Two straps, one under the front and the other under the back - running side-to-side. Then, four guys (one on each end of each strap), and just carry the beast into position. Piece-'o-cake!
> 
> -Speak


I used a product called the Shoulder Dolly. One big wide nylon strap. One man on one side with the strap attached to a body harness. Another man on the other side. 

I've used this thing a few times. Moved a 700 lb generator with it one time. The Shoulder Dolly only costs $40 or so. Got mine from Northern Tool.


----------



## bsruther (Jul 26, 2014)

Got a new 400+ stove last week. Moved it off the trailer into the garage. Removed the pedestal without laying it on it's back. Moved it up 2 steps and it's now sitting in the living room waiting for installation. Did it all by myself using scissor jacks, furniture dollies, square steel tubing and blocks of wood. It was a time consuming process, but I didn't do any heavy lifting.


----------

